# Purple Camo



## bbowen (May 9, 2009)

I'm looking for a wholesale outlet that sells purple long sleeve camo t shirts. Any ideas?

Bob


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Rothco.com has a wide variety of camo items. If you're looking for printing, then I would find a local t-shirt printer (or one online) and just ask them if they can order blanks from Rothco


----------

